# Need a Graphic Designer!



## PrettyBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey i was looking for someone to do graphic designs for my tshirt company "Pretty Boy" I love to make shirts, IM just not the best drawer, I need someone to look at my ideas and re create it.

Will pay per design.

Thanks


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Let's see your ideas.


----------



## PrettyBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

Wel I have one logo right ow i wanted to try and be edited. how would you like me to send it to you.


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

send me your idea prettyboy.
i can try to realize it for you.
[email protected]


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I can hook you up with the designer that did the work for this dude: mountaindude.com

PM if you're interested.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe this belongs in the Classifieds section but meh

Hit me up if you need work done.


----------



## pgconversion (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, I think our designer can help you redraw and redesign the artwork and convert the artwork into
vector file with high-quality.If you need any help,please let us know and we are very willing to help you!


----------



## stayroskoykoy (Oct 17, 2009)

I am on to my grap. desig. team can help you. If you are interesting just hit me


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have gone ahead and moved this thread to the referrals section so members can answer. 

Just a note to our members who have responded though  When a post is in the regular sections of the forums, and not in the referrals section, if you could first report it to us so we can move it before responding that would be awesome, so that it stays within the no self promotion rules of the forum.


----------

